# Upgrade to Coffee Counter



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Well one year on and it's upgrade time .

Only real change is the grinder, just delivered today and after a long cleaning session it's in.

Got some modifications in mind watch this space.

Stay safe all.

JP


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

Sweet setup. Your tamper on the far left looks like a chrome version of my Asso jack leveler.


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

@Tristan Its a motta leveler.

Same principal I believe. Put it on and spin


----------

